# Debian: Probleme die ich mit SuSE nicht hatte mit: Maus; QT-designer; reiserFS, ls



## arek (14. Juli 2003)

Ich hab genug von SuSE und bin zu Debian(Woody) gewechselt. Trotzdem haben ein paar sachen bei SuSE(8.1) besser funktioniert.

Nun meine Probleme:

1) meine Maus (5 Tasten + 2 Räder korektes Protokoll: ExplorerPS2)
Ich hab meine Maus-Konfiguration aus SuSE übernommen (hat einwandfrei funktioniert). Bei Debian hält sich der Cursor am liebsten links unten auf und der X-Server bekommt die ganze Zeit tastensignale zugeschickt obwohl ich nichts drücke.
Mit dem IMPS/2 Protokoll funktioniert zwar die Bewegung fehlerfrei aber meine Seitentasten kann ich damit ja nicht benutzen.

HILFE!

2) QT-Designer und der Fokus
Wenn ich beim Designer einen Quelltext offen habe, dann Die Arbeitsfläche wechsle, und dann wieder zurück zum Designer wechsle hat der UI-Editor den Fokus, bei SuSE war das nicht so.

Dies mag zwar nach einer Kleinigkeit klingen, ist im praktischen gebrauch aber EXTREM NERVTÖTEND.
Bitte helft mir!!!

3) Eigener kernel und ReiserFS
Ich hab mir 'nen Kernel kompiliert (2.4.20) und da meine Linux-Partitionen alle reiserFS benutzen den kernel-Patch von reiserfs.org benutzt und ReiserFS-Unterstützung natürlich in den Kernel kompiliert.
Beim Booten kann der Kernel die root-Partition nicht mounten - behauptet gar, es wäre gar keine ReiserFS-Partition.
Mit dem Vorkompilierten Debian-Kernel(2.4.18) hab ich diese Probleme nicht.

4) Wie krieg ich bei *ls* eine bunte Ausgabe???
Ausführbares in grün; Verzeichnisse in grün, etc.


Vielen Dank im Voraus für alle Antworten.


----------



## JohannesR (29. Juli 2003)

4) In der rc-file deiner Shell, z.B. in der
	
	
	



```
~/.bashrc
```
ein Alias für ls erstellen:
	
	
	



```
alias ls="ls -lA --color='auto'"
```


----------



## Christian Fein (30. Juli 2003)

1) Was sagt das XFree Logfile?
2) de.comp.software.kde <- da mal fragen
3) der Standard Kernel von woody kann ebenso mit reiserfs umgehen.


----------



## arek (14. August 2003)

1) Also erstmal eine etwas genauere schilderung des Probs:
Die Maus funktioniert, aber erst nachdem ich vorher einmal X mit ImPS/2 gestartet hab, danach kann ich in der XFree86config das Protokoll wieder auf ExplorerPS2 umstellen und es funktioniert, leider ist das ziemlich umständlich. Diese Prozedur muss ich dann nach jedem start des Rechners neu ausführen.
Ich hab mal die Logfiles verglichen, und die einzige änderung von Logfile bevor und nachdem ich mal mit ImPS2 gestartet hab ist folgende Zeile.
Davor: 
(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x80003ac0, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

Danach:
(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000000, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000


Die ganzen Logfiles wollte ich hier nicht Reintun

2) kann die Seite nich erreichen (falscher Link?)
3) hat sich erledigt, nu funz das, den fehler versteh ich trotzdem nicht

Danke für die Hilfe


----------

